# CPC & ROCC Certified Coder looking for remote coding



## JM.Geyer (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm looking to secure a remote position that will enable myself to use my Cerified Coding skills that will lead to a lasting relastionship in the field of medical coding.

My qualifications:
CPC certified since August 2006
ROCC certified since December 2008

Education:
2008 American Medical Academy  Radiation Oncology Coding
2004 Olympia Career Training Institute  Medical Coding and Billing
1989-93 Constantine High School  General Studies
1992-93 Career Training Institute  Medical Technologies

Relevant Experience:
2008-present        Financial Advocate  Goshen Health Systems
        Code out daily outpatient visits
        Pre-certify all out patient imaging,surgeries,chemotherapy and radiation therapy
        Final Abstracting of all accounts for the Center for Cancer Care
        Assist patients with questions to their billing statments
        Update any and all demographics
        Update any and all insurance information

2004-08    Receptionist/coder/biller/medical records   Sturgis Hospital
        Checked patients in for their office visits
        Properly code out the daily office visits
        Updated demographics and insurance information
        Assisted patients with questions to their billing statments
        Made and purged medical records

2003-04    Sandwich Artist/manager     Subway
         Made sandwiches to the customers delight
         Ordered the weekly inventory of food
         Made the weekly staff schedule
         Inventory of the product

I can provide references upon request

thank you for taking the time to review my resume and I hope to hear from you soon.

Joyce Geyer
med_coder75@hotmail.com
jmgeyer723@yahoo.com


----------

